# Request



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm looking for a good sig so that I can really start posting here.

Theme: Georges "Rush" St. Pierre.
Text: Georges "Rush" St. Pierre.
Size: 400px x 185px.
Avatar: Yes please.


----------

